# Hog hunters! The perfect cross



## Bayin'Blues (May 16, 2009)

Ive come to the conclusion from my last thread *hounds or curs?* that a cross that should be made is, Bluetick and Catahoula. All the speed of the Catahoula, and all the nose of the bluetick. What do you think?


----------



## sghoghunter (May 17, 2009)

I have seen a cat find a hog and go farther than a bluetick before.Everyone wants a diffrent dog.I got a buddy that would hunt a hound just cause he likes to hear them bark but I dont want one to bark till they see one.I got a cat and my brother has a plott that will not bark till they see one and then they will bark every step till its caught or they give up.


----------



## Son (May 17, 2009)

*Hog hunters. The perfect cross breed*

Ya'll have your favorites, I'm sure, and minds are hard to change.
I'm an ol hog hunter from the 60's and 70's, when I ran a pack of hog dogs.
My friends and I tried em all, breeds that is. When by accident we wound up with a cross between an airdale and a redbone hound. The redbone was a big deep chested male, and the airdale was good size too.
Best darn hog dogs we ever saw. Trailed pretty silent, only making enough noise to keep up with where they were. None of em caught unless you told em to. Lot to be said for a good bay dog, or a good pair of em. Never got cut or injured by a hog, and we caught some bad ones.
I gave up hogging in the early 70's, and let a brother-in-law have the dogs. He continued until they died of old age.

If I could go back and do it again, it would be redbone/airdale cross for me. Those dogs look you in the eye when you talk to em, and you don't have to holler at em either. My dogs minded better than the young'ins..


----------



## WOODARD29 (May 19, 2009)

*Trying this*

I breed my birdDOG/pitbull cross to my blackmouth curr. Both good dogs lets see what happens.


----------



## Bayin'Blues (May 20, 2009)

tttt


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (May 21, 2009)

Theres good and bad in all breeds find what you like and hunt it you have to buy the feed so it doesnt matter what otheirs think but my oppinion if it gets the jod done the way you want it to then it doesnt matter what it is hunt with them all and find out what you like best if there was a breed any better than another then there would only be one


----------



## bfriendly (May 22, 2009)

> I breed my bird/pitbull cross to my blackmouth curr. Both good dogs lets see what happens.



My first hunt was with a buddy and his  Pit/Cur Mix.........Great nose and Lockjaw! I have really no experience and dont know Jack about them, but I loved that Dog!


----------



## ejs1980 (May 22, 2009)

If you could get the nose of the blue tick with the speed of the cat it would be great. Bad thing is you never know what you'll get when making a cross. You could get a big goofy hound with no nose just as easy as a good nose on an agile dog. But thats the fun part of making crosses you don't know until the dogs get to the woods and start hunting.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (May 22, 2009)

I am working on a Pit/GSP/BMC cross.. I have a real Gamey Eli/Redboy Pit Female , A wide open nose to the ground Male GSP trhat I plan to cross first. Then I am going to take that back  to my Wetherford Ben LIne BMC who is silent on track and gritty as they come with good nose and range..  Probably end up with starigfht catch with all the grit in the Pit and BMC but will have to wait and see. That will take awhile to make those crosses but I have to get the Pit/Cross gyp on the ground worth crossing first.


----------

